# Autumn Reign is the "Name"



## Autumnreign (Nov 8, 2012)

It is a great pleasure to join W F... It was suggested from another website.  I will continue to visit and I hope I can build some new relationships with writiers.  I think poetry is music for the written word.  Being a poet can be very lonely and often times we are misunderstood.  I look forward to others interpreting and sharing the visions I create with words.

I have a new book called Truth Serum, Watering Seasons of my Love

Interests include: Spinning, Walking, Canoeing, writing, reading and traveling...

Desires: to learn from others and hopes of publishing short story and poem book...


----------



## Daya (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Autumnreign (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you where is some of your work?  Are you writer for fun, hobby or work?


----------



## Daya (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a writer for fun now. I haven't published anything, but I wrote my first novel last year and I am going to start a new one this weekend. If you are interested, here's a lousy very rough summary for my first novel: 
_Shy and nice teen Alex Dixon’s life changes forever when her best friend drags her to a mysterious world called Skiathes. What seemed to be a magical world, is really a violent and dangerous place, and she does not want to be a part of that.
The inhabitants of this alternate world used to have mind powers. Unfortunately, the oppressive government somehow stole the powers from everyone, gaining full control of the impotent and helpless population. What else is left to do? Alex tries to do what most people with a good survival instinct would do, escape from that cruel place and never look back. There is only one small problem that ruins her plan. All the passages from Skiathes to her own world are now closed. 
The only way of getting back home in Texas is try to open a new passage with her best friend, but they need mind powers to do so. Together, they must go through Skiathes’s corrupted system and find out what happened to the mind powers, or else, she might be stuck in there forever!


_​What about you?


----------



## tepelus (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Autumnreign (Nov 8, 2012)

That is an interesting concept...We are very curious if we live in the real world or I their something beyond the horizon...
I write poetry...I love children's books...I hope to publish an anthology with friends with short stories...

New poetry book I Truth Serum, watering seasons of my love by autumn reign...love poems


----------



## Autumnreign (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you tapelus...What Genre's are you prolific in?....


----------



## Nickie (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2012)

kristencorrects said:


> Okay, can you tell me what spinning is? Lol. I've heard of it many times before but I have no idea what it is!


 How 'bout an example? : 
Your boy/girlfriend/wife/hus/ significant other calls to tell you they can't be there for dinner. Now you had planned on preparing a meal. You remember that they had mentioned that their ex was a decent cook, so you wonder if they don't like your cooking as much as their ex's. In fact, you think that maybe your cooking is so bad that they might want to get back with their ex and that you did have an argument about something the other day while you were eating. You wonder if that means they're going to break up with you, which would be terrible right now because you had already made arrangements for the upcoming holidays, and what would your familys' think about that, and....        
or 
spinning might refer to a form of group exercise, intense stationary bike classes  ...


----------



## Gumby (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad you've found us, welcome.


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome Autumnreign

I think you will find yourself right at home here. There is a large and very active poetry area. Don’t just limit yourself to one area. There is a wealth of information available on this site. Click on the Articles tab and dive right in.

*Commenting on work*.

If you want comments on your work then you need two things. One, experience at commenting on the work of others. I suggest you start in the poetry section. The works are shorter and therefore easier to handle. Secondly you need to know how to ask for help. Look at the way others ask. Some people just put in their work. Others ask for specific comments. When you want help with your writing it is best to give some guidelines.

Remember that you may not be able to give technical comments yet, but authors are appreciative of kindly written remarks. Comment on the story as a whole, a part that you liked, a part that you didn’t like. Try to put the reasons for what you have written. 

There is more advice on commenting on other’s work at:

http://www.writingforums.com/content/5-reviewers-handbook.html

http://www.writingforums.com/content/7-easy-critique-prompt.html

Good luck with your writing.


----------

